
The Senate GOP Accidentally Killed Some of Its Donors’ Favorite Tax Breaks - cleansy
http://nymag.com/daily/intelligencer/2017/12/senate-gop-accidentally-killed-all-corporate-tax-deductions.html
======
cleansy
Most interesting part:

> [...] The Senate bill brings the normal corporate rate down to 20 percent —
> while leaving the alternative minimum rate at … 20 percent.

... because they forgot to adjust the minimum tax rate. That's a bug. Not a
feature.

------
sharemywin
seems like pretty random on who wins and who loses with this tax "reform" So,
if you were a republican donor and your taxes went up I imagine you'd be
pretty pissed.

